# Texas Kayak Photo Contest



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright Ladies and Gents it is finally that time of the year again! I have decided to host the Texas Kayak Photo Contest once again. Last year we had well over 100 photos and this year I want to double it! We have plenty of prizes for the winners and runner-ups for each category. I will have all photos in a album on my facebook page. facebook.com/TexasKayakChronicles you can also view last years winners and entrants in the 2014 Album.

So here is how it goes....

RULES

* Contest is open to all U.S. residents and any age
*All photos must be an original work of entrant and submitted by a single individual
*Photo must be taken in Texas
*Max of 3 photos can be entered per individual.
*Any camera is allowed
*Photo must be taken out of a kayak OR have a kayak in the picture
*No entrance fees 
*Deadline will be January 31, 2015 at midnight
*All photos will be determined by judges for authenticity 
*Submitting photos in the contest gives me permission to post photos on entrants behalf

CATEGORIES

*Best Overall- The picture that stands out the most to the judges and represents the theme of kayaking Texas
*Best Catch- We want to see your best fish caught on a kayak
*Peoples Choice- Photo with the most likes on the Texas Kayak Chronicles Facebook page at the end of the deadline
*Yak-View- The paddlers point of view! Must be taken from the seat of a kayak and have the bow of the boat in the picture to apply for the "Yak-View" category 
*Best of Texas- I want this picture to stand out and scream Texas! If you are doing something that only you can do in Texas, I want to see it!

SUBMITTING PHOTOS

All pictures must be submitted to [email protected] by the deadline

I will upload and post the pictures to my Facebook page, Facebook.com/TexasKayakChronicles

Submit the photos in the following form. "Photo Title" , Location of Photo, Submitters name. ("Sabine Sunset", Sabine Pass, Tx, David Roberts)

Thanks to all who participate in the event, I hope everyone enjoys this as much as I do. I know this is going to be fun and I am anxious to see all the photos everyone will be submitting.

Also if there is anyone who would like to donate a prize for the event please contact me on here or email me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Who retains image copyright? Will the images be use for any printed materials beyond being posted on-line?


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Who retains image copyright? Will the images be use for any printed materials beyond being posted on-line?


No they will be posted on my facebook page and that is it.


----------

